# The appearance of Annatar



## Úlairi (Apr 5, 2002)

Does anyone have an opinion as to what Annatar looked like? As for those who don't know who Annatar is, he is Sauron who disguised himself by putting on a fair hue and deceiving the Elven-smiths of Eregion to forge the Rings of Power so that he could control them.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 5, 2002)

i have never heard a description of him though i nwould think that hed look fair and he would have a sweet tongue like saruman but way nmore powerful


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 5, 2002)

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Eonwe (Apr 5, 2002)

I guess he would try hard to look like a Numenorean, or a High-Man like the men of Numenor. That way, he would look friendly to the elves.

I also think he probably showered daily, and wore a suit and tie. First impressions are important.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 6, 2002)

That's a good one Eonwe!


----------



## Halandor (Apr 6, 2002)

I think that he would you like either man or elf. I think he just looked , well, like a maia, but in a good form. But what that form is I dont know.


----------



## Elanor2 (Apr 6, 2002)

UT says that Sauron presented himself as a Maia sent from Aule to help the elves. I guess he would look like the Maiar that the Noldor had met in Valinor. Most of them took forms similar to the elves, so I would say elvish look.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 7, 2002)

He must have been a sexy beast. I'm a guy so obviously, I'm not interested, but girls out there, there's a Maia on sale today!


----------

